# [Portage] - Màj système et erreur de clef [résolu]

## y351

Bonjour,

Lors d'une màj du système :

```

 emerge --sync && eix-update &&  emerge -uDavN @world

```

J'ai une erreur suivante :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Number of files: 161,478 (reg: 133,996, dir: 27,482)
> 
> Number of created files: 81 (reg: 79, dir: 2)
> ...

 

J'ai essayé de désactiver dans le repos.conf mais cela n'a rien fait.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest = no
> 
> 

 

emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ~ $ emerge --info
> 
> !!! Directory initialization failed: '/var/lib/portage'
> ...

 

Merci d'avance pour vos retours.Last edited by y351 on Thu Jul 26, 2018 3:23 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Essaie de mettre à jour les clefs de Gentoo

```
emerge -1 app-crypt/openpgp-keys-gentoo-release
```

puis relance la synchronisation de l'arbre de portage

Infos: Portage rsync tree verification

----------

## y351

Merci !  :Smile: 

----------

